# R.I.P :(



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

I am sad to say, Cookie Monster had to be put down  yesterday before i got home from school. he had been bloated the night before, but after we got him passing gas i was told not to worry about him. dad took him to the vet thinking he would just give him a shot or something, and the discovered his bladder had exploded... sad to say i had been feeling like i needed to be with him all day, and i came home and was told i would never see him again..... i had a wonderful close to eight months with him, and he did well for me. he always did what i asked him to and he was a good boy. woop wooop at least he got one more second place before he left me. and he helped me earn a first in showman ship. so we both came a long way, but it ended a month to soon.[attachment=1:16yltb0y]about to go in for showman.JPG[/attachment:16yltb0y][attachment=0:16yltb0y]DSC05401 (3).JPG[/attachment:16yltb0y]


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

AWW so sorry, my favorite goat "Rocko" died this way. One thing my vet recommended was to feed my wethers and young bucks, lamb starter as it has ammonium cloride in it..this can help with urinary calculi. Now my "winter" feed contains it. Whatever the case, it is just too bad that this happend to your goat.. :hug:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## nagismom (Sep 25, 2010)

So, sorry for your loss. From the looks of things he was well loved. RIP Cookie monster may you be dancing on hay bales above.


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

Soooooo sorry for your loss.... :sigh:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your boy. I put ammonium chloride in my males' drinking water. A tiny bit.


Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no....that is so sad...I am so sorry ...you lost him...  :hug:


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you all so much.... my teachers understood today, and didnt ask me to say anything.. I got lucky and had a teacher I could talk to this year so I got to cry and vent in the middle of the hall during class... LOl!!!! I doodled a bunch of pics on my papers today.. I came up with one good out come of this.... He wont end up on someones holiday dinner plate like mickey did. so I guess that is better... pluse now mickey has a play mate to dancing on the hay bales with and they are both enjoying all the green grass and horse cookies they could imagine.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Im so sorry....You totally made me cry  Im so emotional when it comes to goats passing, I had a really bad 2010 year


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry  RIP Cookie Monster. I can imagine you are very upset, market whether or not, he was still your friend, and the way these lil four footed critters touch our hearts....wow I can't even put it into words.


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

Robynlynn said:


> AWW so sorry, my favorite goat "Rocko" died this way. One thing my vet recommended was to feed my wethers and young bucks, lamb starter as it has ammonium cloride in it..this can help with urinary calculi. Now my "winter" feed contains it. Whatever the case, it is just too bad that this happend to your goat.. :hug:


feed them only lamb starter, or how much????


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

HoosierShadow said:


> I am so sorry  RIP Cookie Monster. I can imagine you are very upset, market whether or not, he was still your friend, and the way these lil four footed critters touch our hearts....wow I can't even put it into words.


i think they are harder to lose then my cats would be. i couldnt say dogs but i can say cats.... they are just so much like dogs, when we walk he would let me get a few feet away then come runnin and catch up... or on the way back towards the barn he would run a few yards ahead stop and call and wait for me.... i really dont know why i got another goat, or why i plan on getting another one when it is so hard in the end... but i love them while i have them. and one day i will see them again :angelgoat:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. He is in Greener pastures now pain free hun. :hug:


----------

